# Upper thighs, butt area



## Femme (Jan 3, 2007)

allright everybody.. I'm 16 about 5'6 and right now im 139 pounds. I have a really athletic figure.  I have been doing sports since i could remember.  On my highschool team im on the varsity volleyball, basketball, and soccer teams.  Right now its basketball and soccer season at the same time and its pretty hectic.  I can't help but eat a lot after i come home from practices, it's really hard because i usually eat breakfast, dont eat anything in school, and dont come home until 6-7ish on practice days and 8ish on game days.

okay well I have a pretty slim and toned stomach, my trouble areas are the butt and upper thighs, i have big hips.  I owuld appreciate any tips on losing those areas, and chaning my eating habits. (btw whenever i eat, i try to keep it healthy, havn't had soda since summer of '06, dont eat fast food..etc.)


----------



## darlingjem (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi Femme

That's fantastic that you are so active at such a young age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You are most probably eating lots of food after your sport as you aren't eating anything between brekky and dinner and then expecting your body to preform high energy activities on an empty tank, then your body goes 'right, I know I'm going to do all that again tomorrow so I'd better get as many calories in now otherwise I won't be able to do anything!'.

You need to fuel your body with enough calories to keep your energy levels up, stay fit and healthy and to fend of sickness and diseases etc. so you can keep your active lifestyle longer!

Is there a reason you can't get morning tea and lunch at school?  You should be aiming to get in at least 3 meals a day (brekky is a MUST!) and trying to have some sort of snack (complex carbs and protein) before and after your sport to give your body your fuel...it helps with recovery, as well.

Ok, so your butt and thighs can get some help with squats, lunges (lots of them!  Oh joy...!), hill walks and stadium sprints etc.

Good luck hunny.


----------



## Femme (Jan 4, 2007)

Heh thanks for your help.. but you see squats and lunges give you more muscle, i alread have enough of that lol.  I need to get rid of that, and make it smaller rather then more muscular.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 4, 2007)

I agree with darlingjem, you really need to eat more!
I eat way mroe than that and I'm not nearly as active. When you don't eat your body starts to store fat, no bueno.
All of the exercises recommended are awesome and I would also suggest checking out some pilates moves.
I have a winsor pilates buns and thighs video and there are so many awesome moves on it!
Maybe if you google "pilates legs" or something along those lines


----------



## darlingjem (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Femme* 

 
_Heh thanks for your help.. but you see *squats and lunges give you more muscle*, i alread have enough of that lol. I need to get rid of that, and make it smaller rather then more muscular._

 
Bold: Therefore burns more fat!  If you don't have much fat to burn and just want to pair down your legs...running is the best thing to do.  

Just to clarify, squatting and lunging your bodyweight won't increase your muscles too much, it will just make you 'tighter'...using weights like barbells will make you grow, however.


----------



## Katja (Jan 4, 2007)

*1.  Take snacks with you to school.  Have a healthy snack in the morning, a small healthy lunch, and a snack before practice.  I love to snack on bananas, sugarfree applesauce, pretzels, baby carrots, yogurt, etc.  You can pick whatever snack you want, it's really up to you... you will find that you will have more energy for practice, and you won't be overeating for dinner.  Are you eating past 8:00pm??  

Secondly, it sounds like you are getting plenty of cardio in, so you really just need to incorporate some weighttraining, like previously mentioned, do some lunges and squats.  I promise you that this will tone up that area.  I would stick with 3 sets of 15 to start, and make sure you fatigue by the last 3-5 reps.  I'm sure you have access to the school gym, so take advantage of that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pilates, as mentioned, would be great as well. 

Good luck hun!*


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 4, 2007)

You need the weight training, you need more good  calories (not junk), and please please please don't fall into the misconception that if a female touches a weight she's going to buff up and look like Stallone. It's just NOT going to happen, barring any really effed up genetics.
Also, there's no such thing as spot reduction, keep that in mind.


----------



## Katja (Jan 4, 2007)

*Great addition, Shimmer!  You can't spot reduce, but you can spot tone and define.  The weighttraining will burn calories, and no, you will not bulk up like a man.*


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 4, 2007)

SOOOOO many females (particularly young girls) think that the LOWER the number of calories the better, and that's simply not true.
Obviously, eating 5k worth of cals a day is a bad idea, but many forget the body NEEDS fuel, otherwise it'll hang on to EVERYTHING.


----------



## Katja (Jan 4, 2007)

*Well, yes in cases you are correct, but you definitely want to limit yourself.  They have recommendations for caloric intake as far as, how active you are, age, gender.

I like to keep myself about 1,800-2,000/day.  I am fairly active.  25 year old female. *


----------



## Femme (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you all so much ladies I will take all of your suggestions and try to put it into actions.  Problem is, that i ahve to somehow incorporate it into my schedule lol.  All I know is that after this season for sports is done, I'm going to actively start going to the gym and take some pilates classes as mentioned above, run, and do squats and lunges.
Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Katja (Jan 4, 2007)

*Your welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I forgot to add, take a day off in between working those particular muscles.  And if you want to quickly fit in a few exercises, it doesn't have to take long.  You can go after practice or before school to the gym, and in less than 15 minutes you should be able to work out the butt and thigh area. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------

